# B15 4 point Lower Tie Bar



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have the nismo LTB right now, and this will be replacing it. Just picked it uptoday, not installed, I'll have a review of it coming up. I plan on getting the Rear sway bar powdercoated the same color.

It is similar to the blue on my car, a bit darker, however with my car glazed it may seem a bit closer though. Also at night with the peral my car is darker so maybe it will look better then. Its under the car and will get chipped so I don't see why I'm that worried about it though.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

sell me the nismo real cheap!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

martinskeet said:


> sell me the nismo real cheap!!! :thumbup:


Sorry, traded it to the guy because he wanted to cut it apart and analyze it.

He's selling them pretty cheap though, $125+ shipping, and he has several different colors of powdercoating to choose from. PM me if you'd like his email.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hey guys*

Hey Guys you can get this and a rear strut tower bar for the B15 platforms at www.tarmaq.com For a while I think production ceased. Hope their back in business. Hope this helps. peace!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Hey Guys you can get this and a rear strut tower bar for the B15 platforms at www.tarmaq.com For a while I think production ceased. Hope their back in business. Hope this helps. peace!


The guy I bought it from used to work for them. He said he left because the owner didn't want to do anything. So he's upped the deisgn of them and is starting to do them himself.

I stood and jumped on this and its stable. The nismo is a nice bar, however with the 4 point, I'm really hoping to have an increase.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*hey there!*

Hey there! Is Tarmaq back in business? I have a Brand New B15 SE-R salavating over a new 4 Point brace like yours. Its awesome- I hear so many great things about them. Do you think I can order from there website now? I was gonna get the Nismo one, but everyone says the Tarmaq one is super strong and well built, 15mm more ground clearance than the nismo one and just rock solid for performance. Not to mention you can get it for about the same price as the Nismo one in a 4 point instead of 2 point brace. Where when and how can I order one of those bad boys?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I just said the Tarmaq dude didn't want to do anything so I don't know if they will ever be back up.

The best part about James (they guy making them now) is Tarmaq charged 170+ shipping and he is doing them for 125+ shipping. Tarmaq would only do red Powdercoat, he'll do them in your color of choice (if he has that color powder)


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*well hot damn now were getting somewhere*

Hopefully news of those 4 point lower tie bars will spread like the plaque on the SE-R forums. Thanks!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Hopefully news of those 4 point lower tie bars will spread like the plaque on the SE-R forums. Thanks!


I PMed you the info I had, I'll get everything to you when he gets back to me.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*awesome!*

Awesome! cool man thanks......I appreciate it


----------



## jimmythewrench (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this here Brandon!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Im telling everyone right here right now that these these 4 point lower tie bars are gonna sell like hotcakes and be gone faster than a virgin on prom night! getem while there hot! Im definetley in! Peace!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

holding the entire back end down with two tiny 10mm bolts looks pretty scary to me. I'd feel much better about it if those things were held on by more than one tiny bolt.

just my $0.02


----------



## jimmythewrench (Feb 7, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> holding the entire back end down with two tiny 10mm bolts looks pretty scary to me. I'd feel much better about it if those things were held on by more than one tiny bolt.
> 
> just my $0.02


You would think so, but they really aren't as weak as they seem.









A little light damage on this one. He was in a contruction zone and hit a manhole cover that was sticking 6" up from the road surface.



















This one sustained a little more damage. This guy ran up on a median. On this one the car actually was totaled in the process. The crossbar is broken as are both driverside mounts, but the passenger side mounts held up fine. Conidering the extent of the other damage, I am even surprised the bar isn't completely gone.

I'm anaware of anyone that has done serious damage to one other than these two.

The option for beefier rear mounts is to go further back to the triangular plates where the crossmember attaches to the unibody (visible in the first pic). Those bolts are bigger and there is more room for a beefier mount, but that would sacrifice ground clearance beyond what the bar does currenty and further away from the axle center where the bar is protected from bottoming out to some degree by the being in line with the wheels.

The design takes all of that into consideration. A stronger, but more exposed rear mount leads to the possibility of damaging part of the car if the bar takes a hit. The way it is now, the bar will break off and may require removing a broken bolt, but it won't bend part of the crossmember or subframe. Personally I'd rather replace a $125 broken bar than a tweaked crossmember.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

That broken bar actually was my friends Spec V that got totaled when he went up on the median. He still said that he was surprised that the bar was there at all. Pretty strong if you ask me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> holding the entire back end down with two tiny 10mm bolts looks pretty scary to me. I'd feel much better about it if those things were held on by more than one tiny bolt.
> 
> just my $0.02


I still think it will better then just the 2 pt brace. Should be an improvement over the Nismo


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I PMed you the info I had, I'll get everything to you when he gets back to me.


hey send me the info too pls. i might get one if it isnt too much for shipping..what state you guys in anyway? maybe i can pick it up or check the merchandise before i buy :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

martinskeet said:


> hey send me the info too pls. i might get one if it isnt too much for shipping..what state you guys in anyway? maybe i can pick it up or check the merchandise before i buy :thumbup:


done. Mine should be on this weekend with a write up (very easy install) and of course everyone's fav...PICS


----------

